
The Rounding Pandemic (2014) - ColinWright
https://cavmaths.wordpress.com/2014/02/10/the-rounding-pandemic/
======
jonsen
_Are there any other areas of maths being taught wrong on this sort of scale?_

An online video course could be some scale.

I once saw a video lesson on the Pythagorean theorem: Drawing a right-angled
triangle, marking the hypothenuse with the letter h, marking both of the
catheti with the letter c, then proceeds to write the formula

    
    
      h^2 = c^2 + c^2

